# Rally Style Mud Flaps?



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive only seen one car with them it was on a evolution X. Lol

Was debating getting the same as X from eBay ($20) not bad since winter is coming up.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

afaik, there is one Cruzen who installed one of those. I just cant remember where I saw his post, its either here on CT, or in another Cruze forum.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kydex! Look it up. Rigid, but flexible, and extremely mold-able. It would be perfect here. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kydex

You can buy it in sheets. It's very afordable. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Kydex! Look it up. Rigid, but flexible, and extremely mold-able. It would be perfect here.
> 
> Kydex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


where can i buy some of this!!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Saw singles on amazon for $9 lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks guys! but will this stuff stand up to - 40 degree C weather? 

Amazon.com: Kydex Sheet - .060" Thick, Calcutta Black, 12" x 12" - Pick: Color, Thickness, Size: Home & Kitchen

it says cold impact is average, but is that enough?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have some Rally Armor Mud flaps on my cruze Ill take a pic and upload it for ya! k:


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

are those sold as bolt on? or did you modify some for another vehicle? (SICK job with the rally look though, nice idea w/ the eco rims )


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> thanks guys! but will this stuff stand up to - 40 degree C weather?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will last. I've used it, and it's very good stuff. I highly doubt it will crack on you, as long as you get a good thickness. It has significantly higher elasticity than other rigid polymers. 

This document will help you understand it better:

http://www.kydex.com/Uploads/Files/KYDEX_TB_121-B_MinimumServiceTemperature_061412.pdf

I support this product because it's incredibly versatile. Pop it in a toaster oven, and with some gloves, you can mold it into and around any shape you want. It's quite popular for making pistol holsters because of that. You can cut it into any shape you want, then mold it specifically around the attachment points of the Cruze so it fits and secures perfectly.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

RatBurger08 said:


> are those sold as bolt on? or did you modify some for another vehicle? (SICK job with the rally look though, nice idea w/ the eco rims )


They were the universal ones from the rallyarmor site. I had to buy the screws and washers separately so i just drilled into the plastic sidewall or w/e its called and put 3 screws in each one. And gotta love plastidip for the rims haha


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i love rally armour but i dont have 126$ for rubber flaps


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i love rally armour but i dont have 126$ for rubber flaps


:question:

$126 gets you a LOT of Kydex...


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

I found "basic" universal flaps from rally armour for about 25 bucks. Granted they are most likely not the same strength as the $130 ones, but all I am doing is driving my cruze on the road, not competing in the mud! I think they may look pretty cool on my car, and give my paint/car some great protection from PA's libreal use of salt brine come winter.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey starchy can you give us another shot of the backend and one of side from farther away. Would like to see what the overall look is.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> :question:
> 
> $126 gets you a LOT of Kydex...




ahhh hahaha! yes it will!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

any more pics guys?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

this is all i found 11-up Chevrolet Cruze Mud Flaps from Sparco at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Starchy, I'd love to see some pics or get a description of how you got the rear flaps in there. The dilemma I'm running into is the outter lip on the rear wheel wells ..... its appears to be in the way ... :banghead:



Starchy said:


> I have some Rally Armor Mud flaps on my cruze Ill take a pic and upload it for ya! k:
> View attachment 7281
> View attachment 7282




Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like it's time for me to order some sheets of Kydex and start making some rally style mud flaps for people...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like it's time for me to order some sheets of Kydex and start making some rally style mud flaps for people...


you do i buy


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are some more pics guys! Sorry I went MIA after posting the last pics lol.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

looks good bud! i love the red accent on the rims btw.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very surprised, looks pretty good.

Might be looking into this  
Let's see what u come up with Andrei lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you create flaps for the RS body, consider me your first buyer.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Starchy said:


> Here are some more pics guys! Sorry I went MIA after posting the last pics lol.
> View attachment 7477
> View attachment 7478
> View attachment 7479
> ...



Those look great...where did you get them? Nice touch with the red.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks amazing bro!


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

hey quick question, did you buy the 25$ universal flaps or the 100$?


----------



## CruzerBruzer (Sep 13, 2018)

Starchy said:


> Here are some more pics guys! Sorry I went MIA after posting the last pics lol.
> View attachment 7477
> View attachment 7478
> View attachment 7479
> ...


How did you mount the flaps in the rear with the outer lip sticking out ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigy (Feb 7, 2018)

I installed some Rally Armor mudflaps about 2 weeks ago. 10/10 Makes the car look a lot better.


----------

